# i broke his wee trust......



## strollingbones

he is getting too big for the sink....but today he still fits....the water was tepid at best...












it is a good thing trust can be restored with a warm towel and plenty of rubbing....of course he insisted on having his favorite place to sleep for 2 hours....


----------



## Amelia

Awwww, little drenched sweetie.


----------



## Liability

ok.  I will say it.

A little wet pussy!


----------



## syrenn

AAWWWW   He still loves you bones.


----------



## Mr. H.

I din't know you could wash a cat.


----------



## strollingbones

if you start a kitten out....with baths...you might be able to wash a cat...i wouldnt dare try it with the older cats.....freddy kugar has nothing on them


----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> I din't know you could wash a cat.





Yeah, and that is what cats WANT you to think too. I start bathing kittens at 5 weeks old. It gets them used to the idea that baths are just another part of normal life. 

Some of them just love the warm water once they get used to it.


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> if you start a kitten out....with baths...you might be able to wash a cat...i wouldnt dare try it with the older cats.....freddy kugar has nothing on them





How does he look now bones?


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr. H. said:


> I din't know you could wash a cat.



Yup......hair sticks to my tongue when I do it though.


----------



## strollingbones

the same but clean....his fur is soft but still got that electricified look


----------



## strollingbones

they have premoistened towelettes for big cats....but they are clean....


----------



## mudwhistle

strollingbones said:


> they have premoistened towelettes for big cats....but they are clean....



If I tried washing my cat Velcro I'll look like I stuck my hand down a garbage-disposal.


----------



## syrenn

mudwhistle said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have premoistened towelettes for big cats....but they are clean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I tried washing my cat Velcro I'll look like I stuck my hand down a garbage-disposal.
Click to expand...



I wash my big ones all the time...... they don't like it but put up with it. Ive never come out needing stitches.


----------



## mudwhistle

syrenn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have premoistened towelettes for big cats....but they are clean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I tried washing my cat Velcro I'll look like I stuck my hand down a garbage-disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wash my big ones all the time...... they don't like it but put up with it. Ive never come out needing stitches.
Click to expand...


This is the monster cat from Hell.

For one....she's a female.......


----------



## syrenn

mudwhistle said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I tried washing my cat Velcro I'll look like I stuck my hand down a garbage-disposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wash my big ones all the time...... they don't like it but put up with it. Ive never come out needing stitches.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the monster cat from Hell.
> 
> For one....she's a female.......
Click to expand...



Mine just know its gonna happen.


----------



## koshergrl

doesn't it disrupt his skin balance/ph/hair oil content'/etc?

I mean, I bathe cats if they need it, but I'm really reluctant to put soap on any animal with fur unless it's just absolutely necessary (and sometimes it is).


----------



## mudwhistle

koshergrl said:


> doesn't it disrupt his skin balance/ph/hair oil content'/etc?
> 
> I mean, I bathe cats if they need it, but I'm really reluctant to put soap on any animal with fur unless it's just absolutely necessary (and sometimes it is).



I have washed cats but it tends to give them flaky scalp when you use hard water.


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah I don't think it's super good for them on a regular basis. Unless they have some condition that makes it necessary.


----------



## mudwhistle

koshergrl said:


> Yeah I don't think it's super good for them on a regular basis. Unless they have some condition that makes it necessary.



Hairless cats need it once a week but the bulk of them only need a bath if they get fleas. 

A friend of mine has a cat that takes showers with him. 

My cat Velcro loves water. She's fallen into my bath at least half a dozen times. She just doesn't like being wet and she doesn't like being handled. She decides when it's time to be petted and then she books when it's enough.


----------



## koshergrl

I've had cats that always had to jump up on the tub when it was full, and who always fell in. So they must have liked it. 

I am currently catless. I can't say I miss them.


----------



## freedombecki

strollingbones said:


> he is getting too big for the sink....but today he still fits....the water was tepid at best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a good thing trust can be restored with a warm towel and plenty of rubbing....of course he insisted on having his favorite place to sleep for 2 hours....


Look at those precious little eyes. Awwwwwww, strollingbones,


----------



## freedombecki

syrenn said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I din't know you could wash a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and that is what cats WANT you to think too. I start bathing kittens at 5 weeks old. It gets them used to the idea that baths are just another part of normal life.
> 
> Some of them just love the warm water once they get used to it.
Click to expand...

I love this place! 

Thanks syrenn, I'm going to employ that now. Mr. Gatito (Touch) is only 18, but I bet he might just get used to a warm bath now and then.  

​


----------



## mudwhistle

koshergrl said:


> I've had cats that always had to jump up on the tub when it was full, and who always fell in. So they must have liked it.
> 
> I am currently catless. I can't say I miss them.



I didn't have one for 3 years then broke down and got two. 

They're a lot of company.


----------



## MHunterB

We are down to the one at our house - but he's big enough for two!  And purrs double-time.....
Still, I think the poor lump must be lonely 'cause he follows us around and whimpers at us all the time.

Maybe I'll adopt a kitty down in NJ while I'm visiting my Sis - then I'll have someone to keep me company on the drive back home.


----------



## freedombecki

koshergrl said:


> doesn't it disrupt his skin balance/ph/hair oil content'/etc?
> 
> I mean, I bathe cats if they need it, but I'm really reluctant to put soap on any animal with fur unless it's just absolutely necessary (and sometimes it is).


Aren't some cat shampoos imbued with lanolin/cat goodie stuff?


----------



## mudwhistle

MHunterB said:


> We are down to the one at our house - but he's big enough for two!  And purrs double-time.....
> Still, I think the poor lump must be lonely 'cause he follows us around and whimpers at us all the time.
> 
> Maybe I'll adopt a kitty down in NJ while I'm visiting my Sis - then I'll have someone to keep me company on the drive back home.



Cats love being the only animal in the house.

Your cat just likes being around you. If he rubs his head on you that means you belong to him because scent glands in front of their ears marks you and is telling other cats you are their territory.


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> doesn't it disrupt his skin balance/ph/hair oil content'/etc?
> 
> I mean, I bathe cats if they need it, but I'm really reluctant to put soap on any animal with fur unless it's just absolutely necessary (and sometimes it is).




There is special cat shampoo and conditioners to deal with that problem. I like the brand  earthbath.


----------



## Trajan

Liability said:


> ok.  I will say it.
> 
> A little wet pussy!





mudwhistle said:


> Yup......hair sticks to my tongue when I do it though.



The planets have aligned


----------



## syrenn

freedombecki said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't it disrupt his skin balance/ph/hair oil content'/etc?
> 
> I mean, I bathe cats if they need it, but I'm really reluctant to put soap on any animal with fur unless it's just absolutely necessary (and sometimes it is).
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't some cat shampoos imbued with lanolin/cat goodie stuff?
Click to expand...



Welcome :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care


----------



## syrenn

mudwhistle said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are down to the one at our house - but he's big enough for two!  And purrs double-time.....
> Still, I think the poor lump must be lonely 'cause he follows us around and whimpers at us all the time.
> 
> Maybe I'll adopt a kitty down in NJ while I'm visiting my Sis - then I'll have someone to keep me company on the drive back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats love being the only animal in the house.
> 
> Your cat just likes being around you. If he rubs his head on you that means you belong to him because scent glands in front of their ears marks you and is telling other cats you are their territory.
Click to expand...




I don't know about that mud. I have 7 cats and raise them as a pack. They all get along..sleep together...eat drink out of the same  troughs...use the same litter box. 

Its all about the training.


----------



## mudwhistle

syrenn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are down to the one at our house - but he's big enough for two!  And purrs double-time.....
> Still, I think the poor lump must be lonely 'cause he follows us around and whimpers at us all the time.
> 
> Maybe I'll adopt a kitty down in NJ while I'm visiting my Sis - then I'll have someone to keep me company on the drive back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats love being the only animal in the house.
> 
> Your cat just likes being around you. If he rubs his head on you that means you belong to him because scent glands in front of their ears marks you and is telling other cats you are their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that mud. I have 7 cats and raise them as a pack. They all get along..sleep together...eat drink out of the same  troughs...use the same litter box.
> 
> Its all about the training.
Click to expand...


If those cats had half a chance they'd snuff the other 6.

Cats can adapt. When they learn to get along they show their disdain for the others in subtle ways. Sometimes they like to be the first one in the fresh cat box.


----------



## syrenn

mudwhistle said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats love being the only animal in the house.
> 
> Your cat just likes being around you. If he rubs his head on you that means you belong to him because scent glands in front of their ears marks you and is telling other cats you are their territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that mud. I have 7 cats and raise them as a pack. They all get along..sleep together...eat drink out of the same  troughs...use the same litter box.
> 
> Its all about the training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If those cats had half a chance they'd snuff the other 6.
Click to expand...



I don't think so mud. They all get along very well. One of them is letting a new kitten breast feed off of ... him.


----------



## syrenn

mudwhistle said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats love being the only animal in the house.
> 
> Your cat just likes being around you. If he rubs his head on you that means you belong to him because scent glands in front of their ears marks you and is telling other cats you are their territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that mud. I have 7 cats and raise them as a pack. They all get along..sleep together...eat drink out of the same  troughs...use the same litter box.
> 
> Its all about the training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If those cats had half a chance they'd snuff the other 6.
> 
> Cats can adapt. When they learn to get along they show their disdain for the others in subtle ways. Sometimes they like to be the first one in the fresh cat box.
Click to expand...



oh i know.... lol. 

either the first one in the box... or they don't burry their doodle.


----------



## koshergrl

I dunno I'm just real concerned that bones is going to wash that kitty until there's nothing left....I think we need an intervention.


----------



## strollingbones

now now its a special shampoo made for kittens.....just want to see if i can un skank him.....his fur is soft and clean but still has that electric look


----------



## Liability

koshergrl said:


> I dunno I'm just real concerned that bones is going to wash that kitty until there's nothing left....I think we need an intervention.



first she rubs it a lot while wet, then she rubs it a lot to get it dried, and it can't be just a coincidence that she then tells us how it feels.


----------



## strollingbones

Liability said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno I'm just real concerned that bones is going to wash that kitty until there's nothing left....I think we need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first she rubs it a lot while wet, then she rubs it a lot to get it dried, and it can't be just a coincidence that she then tells us how it feels.
Click to expand...



just cant help yourself can you?


----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno I'm just real concerned that bones is going to wash that kitty until there's nothing left....I think we need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first she rubs it a lot while wet, then she rubs it a lot to get it dried, and it can't be just a coincidence that she then tells us how it feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just cant help yourself can you?
Click to expand...


You are the one who talks about rubbing and rubbing and the ensuing feeling but I'm the one who cannot help himself?


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


>






Classic.

By the way:  If you ever want a great name for you -- pet -- just let me know.


----------



## strollingbones

my poor transgender kitten is yoda  ...he is still trying to live off yesterday's horrors  and sleep on my neck....


----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


> my poor transgender kitten is yoda  ...he is still trying to live off yesterday's horrors  and sleep on my neck....



I have to break some bad news to you.

The cat is trying to steal your breath.

It also has designs on your Rep!


----------



## strollingbones

Liability said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> my poor transgender kitten is yoda  ...he is still trying to live off yesterday's horrors  and sleep on my neck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to break some bad news to you.
> 
> The cat is trying to steal your breath.
> 
> *It also has designs on your Rep!*
Click to expand...



why do you concern yourself so with my pussy or my rep?

you are always trying to steal my rep....why is that....

and your comments...about i would be the last rep standing...i see those


----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> my poor transgender kitten is yoda  ...he is still trying to live off yesterday's horrors  and sleep on my neck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to break some bad news to you.
> 
> The cat is trying to steal your breath.
> 
> *It also has designs on your Rep!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you concern yourself so with my pussy or my rep?
Click to expand...


I think this is the only time I have ever talked about your kitten.  And I saw a while ago that you are like pretty much all paranoid about your rep (as evidenced by the quoted post).  So, I love to invoke commentaries about your rep (or as you like to call it, "my preciousssss") just to set you off.

Clearly, it works!  



strollingbones said:


> you are always trying to steal my rep....why is that....



I don't.  Paranoia will destroy ya!  I mean seriously, woman, if I wanted to steal your rep, why would I EVER rep ya?



strollingbones said:


> and your comments...about i would be the last rep standing...i see those



It could happen.  The real rep thieves are out there.  (Oh shit.  Your paranoia is gonna break the meter, now.)  Someday you will be the last person with any rep and the last person able to bestow rep on anybody, but there will be nobody else who can be given rep....

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## strollingbones

i hate you


----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


> i hate you



Understandable.


----------



## MHunterB

Wake up, Bones - that was just Liability posting out of jealousy!  It's his nightmare and he's trying to project it upon you......  He's really skeered of ya!!!!


----------



## MHunterB

I had one kitty - an 'only' kitton- who used to dance in the catbox every time I cleaned it - he'd paw the litter out of one end furiously, then switch to excavating the other end, and then he'd scoop it out of the middle of the box.....finally, he'd settle down IN the box and take a nap.

He only did that when the box was completely clean:  after he used it once, he never slept in it.


----------



## MHunterB

My big gray pussy used to share the house with another cat or two - it was the third kitty who decided she didn't like him and fussed at him all the time.  The boys got along OK with one another and slept in a tangle in the middle of our bed when we weren't in it......


----------



## Ernie S.

I've always just squirted some shampoo in the toilet, dropped the cat in and slammed down the lid. After a couple minutes of thrashing about, I flush twice (think rinse cycle) and then *stand clear* as I open the lid.
The bonus is you get both a clean cat and a clean toilet.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liability said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno I'm just real concerned that bones is going to wash that kitty until there's nothing left....I think we need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first she rubs it a lot while wet, then she rubs it a lot to get it dried, and it can't be just a coincidence that she then tells us how it feels.
Click to expand...


It rubs the lotion on it's skin and places it in the basket.


----------



## mudwhistle

MHunterB said:


> I had one kitty - an 'only' kitton- who used to dance in the catbox every time I cleaned it - he'd paw the litter out of one end furiously, then switch to excavating the other end, and then he'd scoop it out of the middle of the box.....finally, he'd settle down IN the box and take a nap.
> 
> He only did that when the box was completely clean:  after he used it once, he never slept in it.



Smart kitty. 

Mine like playing in it because it's like a little house. They like pawing at the flapper.


----------



## Liability

MHunterB said:


> My big gray pussy used to share the house with another cat or two - it was the third kitty who decided she didn't like him and fussed at him all the time.  The boys got along OK with one another and slept in a tangle in the middle of our bed when we weren't in it......



There are a couple of women who post here who have big gray pussies.


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> now now its a special shampoo made for kittens.....just want to see if i can un skank him.....his fur is soft and clean but still has that electric look




That's still kitten fur bones. It can stay like that until they are 4 months old sometimes.


----------



## syrenn

Liability said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> My big gray pussy used to share the house with another cat or two - it was the third kitty who decided she didn't like him and fussed at him all the time.  The boys got along OK with one another and slept in a tangle in the middle of our bed when we weren't in it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of women who post here who have big gray pussies.
Click to expand...



Russian blues pussies..... very friendly.


----------



## strollingbones

you mean i have to look at this half ass hair for months lol.....tiff was in bad shape too ....but she was 1/2 his weight when found.....his belly no longer looks so big...he is growing in length...i told hubby i really wanted a little girl...he said neuter yoda and it will be the same....hubby is mean!


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> you mean i have to look at this half ass hair for months lol.....tiff was in bad shape too ....but she was 1/2 his weight when found.....his belly no longer looks so big...he is growing in length...i told hubby i really wanted a little girl...he said neuter yoda and it will be the same....hubby is mean!




yep... the kitten fur lasts for a few months. Sorry bones. 


Why do you want a girl cat when yoda is so cute?


----------



## mudwhistle

syrenn said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean i have to look at this half ass hair for months lol.....tiff was in bad shape too ....but she was 1/2 his weight when found.....his belly no longer looks so big...he is growing in length...i told hubby i really wanted a little girl...he said neuter yoda and it will be the same....hubby is mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep... the kitten fur lasts for a few months. Sorry bones.
> 
> 
> Why do you want a girl cat when yoda is so cute?
Click to expand...


Patience you must have.  

Full of anger and fear you are.


----------



## MHunterB

https://www.google.com/search?q=neb...gGMvoDYAw&sqi=2&ved=0CF4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=589

My big gray pussy is a dead ringer for these guys......


----------



## strollingbones

suddenly where ever you look...yoda is there.....and moving somewhere else....i thought tiff was gonna leave home after all this but she is settling back in....the big cats go outside when they have had it with him...the only thing that seems to make him mind is the air can


----------



## Amelia

Need more yoda pix!


----------



## mamooth

The kitten bath reminds me of years ago, that teeny thing showing up, just saturated with fleas. Too little for the flea medicine, so a flea bath it was. And after it was done, she ran off to take comfort ... in the litter box. Yes, a soaked kitten in clay litter. A second bath was necessary to get the clay off her.

She's behind me now on the chair, grooming my head thoroughly. Apparently, my hygeine is not up to her standards. I'm sporting a funky catspit hairdo now.

The siamese in my pic is a different cat, a feral boy I called "Mr. Meezer" who hung around for a few years. I got him neutered and vaccinated, and kept him fed. I'm hoping he charmed his way into a home somewhere, because I did teach him he'd get fed if he showed off his beautiful self to people.


----------



## Noomi

strollingbones said:


> he is getting too big for the sink....but today he still fits....the water was tepid at best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a good thing trust can be restored with a warm towel and plenty of rubbing....of course he insisted on having his favorite place to sleep for 2 hours....



They look so shriveled and cute when they are wet!


----------



## mudwhistle

Amelia said:


> Need more yoda pix!


----------



## mudwhistle

Noomi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is getting too big for the sink....but today he still fits....the water was tepid at best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a good thing trust can be restored with a warm towel and plenty of rubbing....of course he insisted on having his favorite place to sleep for 2 hours....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look so shriveled and cute when they are wet!
Click to expand...


I like em fluffy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Too cute Bones, your little wet pussy is treated better than most.


----------



## strollingbones

tomorrow is bath day...he needs it.....


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> tomorrow is bath day...he needs it.....





Good.... get the baby used to being bathed and it wont be so bad.


----------



## strollingbones

lol sure sure...he wont mind at all....


----------



## strollingbones

3rd bath did not go quite as easy as first two....seems he has caught on that he is  the only one getting baths.....and when i finished...even the warm towel would not make him happy....he found a spot in the sun and pouted....


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> 3rd bath did not go quite as easy as first two....seems he has caught on that he is  the only one getting baths.....and when i finished...even the warm towel would not make him happy....he found a spot in the sun and pouted....





He will live.


----------



## gallantwarrior

mudwhistle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't think it's super good for them on a regular basis. Unless they have some condition that makes it necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hairless cats need it once a week but the bulk of them only need a bath if they get fleas.
> 
> A friend of mine has a cat that takes showers with him.
> 
> My cat Velcro loves water. She's fallen into my bath at least half a dozen times. She just doesn't like being wet and she doesn't like being handled. She decides when it's time to be petted and then she books when it's enough.
Click to expand...


True about Sphynx cats needing baths.  They get really funky if you don't wash them.  My last Sphynx died last week, I will miss bath time...


----------



## syrenn

gallantwarrior said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't think it's super good for them on a regular basis. Unless they have some condition that makes it necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hairless cats need it once a week but the bulk of them only need a bath if they get fleas.
> 
> A friend of mine has a cat that takes showers with him.
> 
> My cat Velcro loves water. She's fallen into my bath at least half a dozen times. She just doesn't like being wet and she doesn't like being handled. She decides when it's time to be petted and then she books when it's enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True about Sphynx cats needing baths.  They get really funky if you don't wash them.  My last Sphynx died last week, I will miss bath time...
Click to expand...



((hugs))


----------



## gallantwarrior

mudwhistle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had cats that always had to jump up on the tub when it was full, and who always fell in. So they must have liked it.
> 
> I am currently catless. I can't say I miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have one for 3 years then broke down and got two.
> 
> They're a lot of company.
Click to expand...


I currently have only six.  I have been able to satisfy my drive to "save" disadvantaged cats lately by contributing goat milk to the local cat rescue groups.  Lady came by this afternoon and took away all six gallons of today's production.  I have had cats almost all my life and cannot imagine life without at least two.


----------



## syrenn

gallantwarrior said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had cats that always had to jump up on the tub when it was full, and who always fell in. So they must have liked it.
> 
> I am currently catless. I can't say I miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have one for 3 years then broke down and got two.
> 
> They're a lot of company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I currently have only six.  I have been able to satisfy my drive to "save" disadvantaged cats lately by contributing goat milk to the local cat rescue groups.  Lady came by this afternoon and took away all six gallons of today's production.  I have had cats almost all my life and cannot imagine life without at least two.
Click to expand...



ok...question. 

What does the rescue do with the goat milk?


----------



## gallantwarrior

mamooth said:


> The kitten bath reminds me of years ago, that teeny thing showing up, just saturated with fleas. Too little for the flea medicine, so a flea bath it was. And after it was done, she ran off to take comfort ... in the litter box. Yes, a soaked kitten in clay litter. A second bath was necessary to get the clay off her.
> 
> She's behind me now on the chair, grooming my head thoroughly. Apparently, my hygeine is not up to her standards. I'm sporting a funky catspit hairdo now.
> 
> The siamese in my pic is a different cat, a feral boy I called "Mr. Meezer" who hung around for a few years. I got him neutered and vaccinated, and kept him fed. I'm hoping he charmed his way into a home somewhere, because I did teach him he'd get fed if he showed off his beautiful self to people.



That hair story reminds me of a now (long) passed cat, Chester.  He used to "comb" my hair out over the pillow every night before he settled in and made himself a nest.  You might believe how meticulously he smoothed out my hair before burying himself in it.  Drove me nuts!


----------



## gallantwarrior

syrenn said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hairless cats need it once a week but the bulk of them only need a bath if they get fleas.
> 
> A friend of mine has a cat that takes showers with him.
> 
> My cat Velcro loves water. She's fallen into my bath at least half a dozen times. She just doesn't like being wet and she doesn't like being handled. She decides when it's time to be petted and then she books when it's enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True about Sphynx cats needing baths.  They get really funky if you don't wash them.  My last Sphynx died last week, I will miss bath time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ((hugs))
Click to expand...


Thanks.  I will say this, if you are looking for the most cuddly, physically affectionate cat, get a Sphynx.  If you don't want to pay the outrageous money the breeders want, find a rescue.  That's how I got both my boys.  Most people think they're really cool but they don't account for the fact that they are VERY high maintenance cats.  They need regular baths, their ears get filthy, and even their claws and feet need extra cleaning.  The trade off is having the most affectionate cat you will ever be owned by.


----------



## syrenn

gallantwarrior said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> True about Sphynx cats needing baths.  They get really funky if you don't wash them.  My last Sphynx died last week, I will miss bath time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((hugs))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I will say this, if you are looking for the most cuddly, physically affectionate cat, get a Sphynx.  If you don't want to pay the outrageous money the breeders want, find a rescue.  That's how I got both my boys.  Most people think they're really cool but they don't account for the fact that they are VERY high maintenance cats.  They need regular baths, their ears get filthy, and even their claws and feet need extra cleaning.  The trade off is having the most affectionate cat you will ever be owned by.
Click to expand...


I foster for a kitten rescue. 

So far ive never come across a sphynx....yet.


----------



## gallantwarrior

syrenn said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have one for 3 years then broke down and got two.
> 
> They're a lot of company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have only six.  I have been able to satisfy my drive to "save" disadvantaged cats lately by contributing goat milk to the local cat rescue groups.  Lady came by this afternoon and took away all six gallons of today's production.  I have had cats almost all my life and cannot imagine life without at least two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok...question.
> 
> What does the rescue do with the goat milk?
Click to expand...


They bottle feed orphaned kittens and the nursing queens get goat milk for the extra nutrition.  Goat's milk is probably the best substitute for many types of mammals, better than cow's milk in many ways.  My veterinarian sometimes asks me for goat milk when he has another client that needs to feed an orphan animal.  Even lactose intolerant people can drink goat milk.  At any rate, the cats seem to thrive on it.  I have a cat I rescued at 2 weeks and bottle fed with goat's milk. He's almost a year old now and an absolute darling powerhouse.  We named him Sherman, as in Tecumseh Sherman.  He's capable of leaving a swath of destruction that impressive...


----------



## gallantwarrior

syrenn said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((hugs))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I will say this, if you are looking for the most cuddly, physically affectionate cat, get a Sphynx.  If you don't want to pay the outrageous money the breeders want, find a rescue.  That's how I got both my boys.  Most people think they're really cool but they don't account for the fact that they are VERY high maintenance cats.  They need regular baths, their ears get filthy, and even their claws and feet need extra cleaning.  The trade off is having the most affectionate cat you will ever be owned by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I foster for a kitten rescue.
> 
> So far ive never come across a sphynx....yet.
Click to expand...


They are such a novelty, and still pretty rare and expensive, you almost never will.  Queens usually throw very small litters, 1-2 kittens.  Breeders will sell "pet-quality" kittens for $1200.  I live in AK and the only breeder who was up here gave up the business because she couldn't make money selling kittens for that price.  She finally sold up and I was able to rescue a couple of her older toms.  Most of the Sphynx cats that come available via rescues in the Lower 48 (contiguous states) usually have behavioral issues.  They are really awesome cats, though.


----------



## syrenn

gallantwarrior said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have only six.  I have been able to satisfy my drive to "save" disadvantaged cats lately by contributing goat milk to the local cat rescue groups.  Lady came by this afternoon and took away all six gallons of today's production.  I have had cats almost all my life and cannot imagine life without at least two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...question.
> 
> What does the rescue do with the goat milk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They bottle feed orphaned kittens and the nursing queens get goat milk for the extra nutrition.  Goat's milk is probably the best substitute for many types of mammals, better than cow's milk in many ways.  My veterinarian sometimes asks me for goat milk when he has another client that needs to feed an orphan animal.  Even lactose intolerant people can drink goat milk.  At any rate, the cats seem to thrive on it.  I have a cat I rescued at 2 weeks and bottle fed with goat's milk. He's almost a year old now and an absolute darling powerhouse.  We named him Sherman, as in Tecumseh Sherman.  He's capable of leaving a swath of destruction that impressive...
Click to expand...



ok... that was the answer to my question..... who was getting the goat milk. The kittens or the mommas. 

I will make the suggestion though of using goat as an alternate to the powder kitten milk we use.


----------



## strollingbones

my cats are friendly and yoda is very affectionate....i just cant see spending money on a cat when there are thousands out there dying from no homes....


----------



## gallantwarrior

strollingbones said:


> my cats are friendly and yoda is very affectionate....i just cant see spending money on a cat when there are thousands out there dying from no homes....



A modest adoption fee isn't out-of-line, but up here you can expect a home inspection, the third degree questionnaire, and to pay something like $125 to adopt from the municipal shelter.  There's a no kill shelter in town (ASPCA?) where I used to volunteer when I lived in town.  You are right, there are so many needy animals.  Heck, I just recently took on three rescue goats whose owner had broken himself badly in an accident and he couldn't take care of them anymore.


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> my cats are friendly and yoda is very affectionate....i just cant see spending money on a cat when there are thousands out there dying from no homes....





Im with you there...all of my boys have been rescue kittens.


----------

